# Lookin for the "Hutt"



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Anyone seen Resimonger lately?
I was counting on him to spread some intergalactic cheer via "Santa Hutt" :hat:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, good question. I've been missing the Hutt's rapier wit, vast knowledge and good humor, too.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I sence a disturbance in the HT Force....Hey Hut???*

Well I hope his health is O.K. and he is just sitting on a beach someplace kicking back.

Bob...we mis you King Hut....Funky Hut...zilla


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Alas poor Tuff One, I knew thee well...

Where is the Hutt??? Something ain't right!!! Where are ya', brother???? 

One Adam 12 - see the Hutt...


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey, no one asked where I've been? :wave: 

:jest::jest::jest:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It's good to see you...*



fastlap said:


> Hey, no one asked where I've been? :wave:
> 
> :jest::jest::jest:


Hey were are you fastlap?

Bob...there you happy ( :lol: )...zilla


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

I'm also missing _*"da Hutts*_ always interesting outlook on things, too. Hopefully he will let us know how thing are in his part of the galaxy.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Perhaps he's been locked up by the livery police . . .


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Still lookin' for the Hutt. Hope galactic re-entry is soon...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Still wondering. Anyone?


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i did see a post by the hutt maybe a week or so ago... i think.always great to hear what the hutt says. but there is also somebody else that is mysteriosly missing too. i hav,nt seen any posts from marty bauer either? it,s possible an alien craft landed on the west coast and took our brothers from us ! anything is possible. where are they? both of them have good things to add to the HT.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

01-22-2011, 02:18 PM 
martybauer31 
Elder Statesman
iTrader Rating: (28) 
My Photos Join Date: Jan 2004
Location: Seattle area
Posts: 1,134 

Wow... a 5 year old thread, that has to be a record....


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

joegri said:


> i did see a post by the hutt maybe a week or so ago... i think.


Nope. Sadly, the hutt has been MIA since about last Halloweeen. Bummer.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay... Bumping this up with a Hutt report!! I got a message from Resin Russ via Ebay today. His back has been giving him major problems. Late last year he had a nerve burn on his back to try to alleviate some of his back problems and unfortunately it also affected some good nerve tissue. He's down for a while ( 6 months to a year) but says most of the damaged tissue will regrow. He sends his regards and promises to be back as soon as he can. Get well soon Russ!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Best Wishes*

Russ always apitomized the philosophy ..."Your sense of humor, DONT leave home without it!"

Get well soon Russ. You're sorely missed!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

YES - Heal up quick Russ the Hutt! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

GET WELL HUTT


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Russ get well soon...*

You've been missed... We suddenly feel like Sir Dennis Eaton Hogg putting a new prototype through it's paces at Thruxton without proper livery support.... simply ghastly.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Russ,

Get well soon man!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

All the best for a speedy recovery and hoping you can live a better life now too Russ.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Hootie-hoo!! Info. Thanks for the update, scman!!! 

Swift recovery, Russ. We are missing your extensive knowledge and rapier wit. 

I was worried. Hope you're on the mend.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*Best Wishes & Speedy Recovery*

Get well soon Russ. You're sorely missed! ..RL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Glad to here Russ the Hut didn't fall off the edge of the universe! :thumbsup:

Russ we love yah man so, take care and talk to yah later Dude.

Bob...miss yah...zilla


----------

